# Newbie



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

I’m wanting to learn all I can about bee keeping. Any books someone recommends? While I love the idea of having bees it’s not really a choice I kinda have to make this work and be successful for the sake of my Ag exemption. I won’t be living on our land anytime soon and bees seem to be the lowest maintenance on the list. What advise do you have for me. Thanks


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Check out Wicwas Press. Any of the books by Steve Repasky, Larry Conner, Dewey Caron are good ones to read. Also Kim Flottoms books and/or Beeculture mag

Lots of good reads out there, these are just a starting point, and good luck to the most addicting hobby in the world.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello. Advice for new beekeepers would be start in spring when it is the easiest. Bees are in short supply early so shop now and get on the list for bees. Have equipment ready to go. Go to local bee club and make some friends. Start with more than 1 hive. Have the hive locations picked out. Vehicle access is important. Out of sight of passing traffic if you think theift could be issue. If you or anyone in family is wood worker have them build some of your equipment. Do a few hive inspections with new beekeeping friends to get feet wet. I could go on and on but will not. Good luck


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Check your laws, you may be able to rent part of the land to a beekeeper , get tax exempt and some honey if that is what you need.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Another option is to offer property as out yard to a beekeeper. You would have an in house mentor and could probably get a few nucs for free or low cost. If you go this route get the right person that you like and willing to work with you.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

ed/La said:


> Another option is to offer property as out yard to a beekeeper. You would have an in house mentor and could probably get a few nucs for free or low cost. If you go this route get the right person that you like and willing to work with you.


 Just looked
Siberian beat me to idea


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Read the stickys adove with advice for newbees.* Join a Club!!!!!*
Buy bee Keeping for dumbies to start, early edition 1975 or older ABC XYZ of beekeeping books.

*Join a club !!!!!*

 Al


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi and welcome to forum. Best advice is read a lot from now until winter. Learn all you can before you actually get the bees in the spring. There is a ton of info all over internet. Perfect bee has a free email bee course. It’s like 45 articles on bees life cycle etc. I’m a new beekeeper and love it. I second the join a club make a friend who’s a beekeeper Ed has helped me out a lot and we even did a cutout yesterday. Thanks Ed! Read all you can get some equipment, maybe make or get some one to make you some boxes this winter good luck


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

siberian said:


> Check your laws, you may be able to rent part of the land to a beekeeper , get tax exempt and some honey if that is what you need.


That’s a thought but I wouldn’t want to rent it to just anyone and I don’t really know a way to meet other bee keepers because I’m new to the area. How do you meet others?


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

siberian said:


> Check out Wicwas Press. Any of the books by Steve Repasky, Larry Conner, Dewey Caron are good ones to read. Also Kim Flottoms books and/or Beeculture mag
> 
> Lots of good reads out there, these are just a starting point, and good luck to the most addicting hobby in the world.


I will check out some of these thanks


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

RonTgottagoat said:


> Hi and welcome to forum. Best advice is read a lot from now until winter. Learn all you can before you actually get the bees in the spring. There is a ton of info all over internet. Perfect bee has a free email bee course. It’s like 45 articles on bees life cycle etc. I’m a new beekeeper and love it. I second the join a club make a friend who’s a beekeeper Ed has helped me out a lot and we even did a cutout yesterday. Thanks Ed! Read all you can get some equipment, maybe make or get some one to make you some boxes this winter good luck


I will check out this email course that sounds helpful thanks


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

ed/La said:


> Hello. Advice for new beekeepers would be start in spring when it is the easiest. Bees are in short supply early so shop now and get on the list for bees. Have equipment ready to go. Go to local bee club and make some friends. Start with more than 1 hive. Have the hive locations picked out. Vehicle access is important. Out of sight of passing traffic if you think theift could be issue. If you or anyone in family is wood worker have them build some of your equipment. Do a few hive inspections with new beekeeping friends to get feet wet. I could go on and on but will not. Good luck


I can have them out of sight of traffic, how do you pick a good location? where do you shop for bees? Where do you even find bee clubs sorry I’m clueless. I’m excited to learn.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Txyogagirl said:


> I can have them out of sight of traffic, how do you pick a good location? where do you shop for bees? Where do you even find bee clubs sorry I’m clueless. I’m excited to learn.


Type in your county or close city and bee club. The club can help you find bees. People are very helpful with monthly talks/lessons. Ours is $10 a year. Craigslist is another option for bees. If you get on list for spring bees they might want deposit. The earlier you get them in spring the better. A good location is where you can drive up to hive. To much to carry very far. Afternoon shade if possible for those hot summer days. A near by water source is good otherwise they might be at neighbors pool or dog bowl.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You type in your state (Texas) bee club in a search engine, I use goggle my self.

https://texasbeekeepers.org
Good place to start, 

usually can find a club local to you thru the state club.
https://texasbeekeepers.org/local-beekeeper-associations/










good place to find a bee keeper wanting a out yard 

good place to find a local place to buy bees for spring start.

a search engine can find you so much, just like readding rhe stickys posted above.

 Al


----------



## cityfeet (Feb 1, 2015)

The Backyard Beekeeper by Kim Flottum is a good read to start with but you'll want to connect with local beekeepers to learn what challenges and opportunities are specific to your area. You'll also find that there's hardly ever one "right" way to do anything in beekeeping. Each beek has their own method of what works for them. I suggest starting with as many hives as you can afford. You'll learn best through observation and getting in the hive, but too often in one hive will hurt that hive, so the more hives you have the more you can spread your inspections out. It also won't be as devastating if you lose one, and it will happen


----------



## cityfeet (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh...and you will have 2 main ways of starting. Buying a nuc or a package. The nuc is basically a small hive that already has an established queen. A package has a queen included but hasn't yet been accepted. Usually you buy a nuc locally from another beekeeper and packages are ordered online. Decide which is best for you and how long the list is with that particular seller. You may have to start placing orders in late fall to get your bees in the spring. If you wait until the spring they will be sold out.


----------



## Pappy Jowers (Nov 11, 2018)

Txyogagirl said:


> I’m wanting to learn all I can about bee keeping. Any books someone recommends? While I love the idea of having bees it’s not really a choice I kinda have to make this work and be successful for the sake of my Ag exemption. I won’t be living on our land anytime soon and bees seem to be the lowest maintenance on the list. What advise do you have for me. Thanks


The best book you can get will be the "The Hive and The Honey Bee) It was written around mid 19 century by L. L. Langstroth. Langstroth was the inventor of the Langstroth hive we use today. The Hive and the Honeybee has been revised many times and as recently as 2015, by Dadant and Sons. It includes work by many authors compiled into one book.


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

there are a lot of good books on keeping bees but it is hard to beat bee keeping for dummies for a starter beekeeper and book reader about honey bees.

 Al


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

My way to go so far...but i am more on the bee keeping for the bees instead of hoey production side of bee keeping...
If i may end up with some honey i am happy, but keeping these buggers alive and happy is my primary goal


----------

